

Show HN: A chrome extension to memorize facts and notes - nishantve1

If you want to you can read about the design process here goo.gl&#x2F;bQGcu6<p>You can download it via github at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nashmaniac&#x2F;Muses
======
fallat
Not bad! You need a better word-removal algorithm though. You need some
natural language processing that can detect nouns, and remove the nouns. Other
than that I'm intrigued :)

~~~
nishantve1
Thanks! Working on that.

